# Help me identify this snake!



## SPITCAN (May 16, 2007)

This snake was nestled up under a pile of lumber a couple of days ago and when it made it's presence, our international friends headed for the border. Is it a copperhead or a banded water snake?


----------



## Dana Young (May 16, 2007)

If it is a copperhead it is a big one I'd say banded water snake from what I can tell of the photo, but buy it being under lumber and stuff like that it might be a copperhead. also it's head doesn't look like a copperhead.


----------



## Country Road (May 16, 2007)

Water snake


----------



## maker4life (May 16, 2007)

Looks like a white oak to me .


----------



## Snakeman (May 16, 2007)

Gray rat snake.  Some folks call them oak snakes.

The Snakeman


----------



## shaggybill (May 16, 2007)

maker4life said:


> Looks like a white oak to me .



Yeah, close enough. It's a Gray Rat Snake. Completely harmless.


----------



## turky93 (May 16, 2007)

looks like a gray rat,but is it just me or does it have a blueish redish tint? ive seen several corn snakes like that.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 16, 2007)

It was harmless whatever it was. Note the head, not triangular like a pit viper.


----------



## Just BB (May 16, 2007)

It's Limp


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (May 16, 2007)

he looks dead (completely harmless)
Looks like a grey rat snake. pretty good size one.


----------



## JKG (May 16, 2007)

Looks like a good snake now......sorry snake lovers!


----------



## bull0ne (May 16, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> Gray rat snake.  Some folks call them oak snakes.
> 
> The Snakeman



Yep..........


----------



## Sling (May 16, 2007)

I met one of those in my deer stand one afternoon after clearing out some shooting lanes before the season started. I had already been up in there to decide what needed trimming. Got down, finished trimming and then climbed back up the ladder. Met him at eye level...we both left.


----------



## RATTLER (May 17, 2007)

I DONT CARE 
THERE ARE 2 KIND OF SNAKES I DONT LIKE LIVE ONES AND DEAD ONES


----------



## rip18 (May 17, 2007)

Gray rat snake.  Sorry to see him smushed.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 17, 2007)

I say it looks like a hung over snake, hung over a board.

Some say it is harmless but to some you can still get hurt just lookin at it face to face....


----------



## GA1dad (May 17, 2007)

WHEN IN DOUBT,,,,,,,TAKE HIM OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## deuce (May 17, 2007)

Best to let snakes live and do their job of killing rats and mice. I think they have a bad rep and folks should not be so quick to kill em.


----------



## SPITCAN (May 18, 2007)

deuce said:


> Best to let snakes live and do their job of killing rats and mice. I think they have a bad rep and folks should not be so quick to kill em.



Well, when it comes out from underneath a pallet of wood unexpectedly you don't tend to think about the good it provides to your surroundings. I wasn't the one who killed it and if I had seen it coming and knew it wasn't poisonous, I would have gladly scooped it up and returned it to a safe area.


----------



## TreeFrog (May 20, 2007)

Somebody check the GA regs.  Isn't it illegal to kill snakes of the nonvenomous variety?


----------



## shaggybill (May 21, 2007)

TreeFrog said:


> Somebody check the GA regs.  Isn't it illegal to kill snakes of the nonvenomous variety?



Yeah, pretty sure that's correct. Yall better obey now!


----------



## 60Grit (May 21, 2007)

Definitly a dead snake........

Too bad though, it was one of the good ones.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 21, 2007)

deuce said:


> Best to let snakes live and do their job of killing rats and mice.



..........and venomous snakes. A non venomous snake is not gonna hurt you.


----------



## hambone44 (May 21, 2007)

deuce said:


> Best to let snakes live and do their job of killing rats and mice. I think they have a bad rep and folks should not be so quick to kill em.



agreed.


----------



## Victor DeVine (May 21, 2007)

let em' live


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 21, 2007)

> I wasn't the one who killed it and if I had seen it coming and knew it wasn't poisonous, I would have gladly scooped it up and returned it to a safe area.



I'll bet your spanish vocabulary increased significantly.


----------



## vomStokes (May 21, 2007)

I second or third with Rat Snake.  I happen to love all snakes 

For reference:


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 21, 2007)

SPITCAN said:


> Well, when it comes out from underneath a pallet of wood unexpectedly you don't tend to think about the good it provides to your surroundings. I wasn't the one who killed it and if I had seen it coming and knew it wasn't poisonous, I would have gladly scooped it up and returned it to a safe area.



Did you skin 'em and eat him?


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 21, 2007)

Down here we call 'em oak snakes.


----------



## SPITCAN (May 22, 2007)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Did you skin 'em and eat him?



No, but it sounds like some folks on here want to do that to me. I don't know what part of "I wasn't the one who killed it" they don't understand.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 22, 2007)

SPITCAN said:


> No, but it sounds like some folks on here want to do that to me. I don't know what part of "I wasn't the one who killed it" they don't understand.



Sounds like we need to skin you out, guilty as charged........


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 22, 2007)

SPITCAN send him my way i need a new pair of boots but you better go on a snake killing bender cause i wear a size 14


----------

